# $10 IKEA LED machine light



## shred (Apr 24, 2011)

I got dragged around an Ikea not long ago and discovered some interesting LED "work lamps":

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658

They're a high-power one-LED lamp, about 1.25" diameter on the end of a couple feet of that bendable-conduit stuff with a wall-wart power supply. Ditching the base (looks like a chunk of really low-quality cast-iron), there's a couple screws and tapped standoffs in the end of the bendable bit. I drilled the plate on a spare hard-drive magnet and bolted it on.  

It works well-- bright white light, well focused and far less susceptible to burnout and breakage as the bulb-based machine lights.  Bonus is you don't accidentally roast the back of your hand if you get get too close. Plus, if you do send the slitting-saw-of-death through the cord or dunk it in coolant, you won't get fried... 

Now how much would you pay???


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2011)

> How much would you payt?

Actually the equivalent in euros. I got one too, and indeed like it. BTW it also has a brother with a clamp base. I was even too laze to modify the base. 

One model serves the lathe and one the mill. 

Actually, I wasn't sure which model would suit me best, and for the price, I really did not want to have to go to IKEAs again!


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

And they charge $20 more for the same lamp with a clamp on the end..

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80169636

And they do not offer this for sale on their web site. With no stores in OK....

Bleah.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice find Shred and fortunately there is a new IKEA just up the road from where I work and on my way home. They are showing it in stock, hard to go wrong at $10. Might be just the thing for some much needed direct light on my Sherline benchtop equipment. I can forsee a slight detour this afternoon :big:

Bill


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 25, 2011)

In Portugal: http://www.ikea.com/pt/pt/catalog/products/50163202


----------



## GordTopps (Apr 25, 2011)

Malaga,Spain: http://www.ikea.com/es/es/catalog/products/50163202

Gordon


----------



## jct842 (Apr 25, 2011)

IKEA must be nuts, web sit says not available on internet and only in stores. I would be happy to buy one or two, but am not going to travel 600 miles to see if it is in stock at a local store! john


----------



## shred (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, not being able to order it online is goofy. I don't know why that might be. 

Edit: Hey, business opportunity-- buy up a stack and take 'em to NAMES... er, first check there isn't an Ikea nearby


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 25, 2011)

I stopped by IKEA this afternoon and they must have had at least 2 pallets of them on the floor so I picked up 2 while I was there. Should have gotten 3 as the wife has already claimed one. Typical import product but they look nice enough and worked right out of the box with minimal assembly. I aimed one over the Sherline lathe and took a light off picture and then a light on picture. Should have found these before...maybe I can turn out some decent parts now ;D

Bill

Edit: It is a shame they don't sell them online. I'm just lucky to have a store about 2 miles away. Never set foot in the place until today...take your walking shoes...its HUGE!!


----------



## modeng2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd just like to thank Bill for posting the info about these IKEA LED lamps.
Have just bought 4 at the Croydon store, London and they seem to have plenty in stock.
it looks like the black ones have been selling the fastest but there are several other colours to chose from.

John


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 26, 2011)

John, the credit goes to Shred, I wouldn't have known about it other than his post. Glad you nabbed a few though 

Bill


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 26, 2011)

I picked up a couple after my father (a master wood turner) recommended them.

If you really want to get fancy with them, there is a thread and a drawing for a base here;

http://hobby-cnc.de/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4

Translated to English;

http://translate.google.ca/translat...//hobby-cnc.de/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4&act=url


----------



## maverick (Apr 26, 2011)

That base is very nice, now I have to wait 2 months for the new store to open.


----------



## modeng2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I should have paid more attention. I hope Shred's not too miffed by my indiscretion! :-[


----------

